# Intel D510MO Dual-Core Atom Motherboard



## ckester (Jan 25, 2010)

Has anyone put FreeBSD on one of these motherboards yet?  If so, any problems?

(I already have FreeBSD running on one of the older Atom-based boards, so I know not to expect high performance from it.  I won't be using it for HD video, for example.  It will be used mostly as a desktop machine and/or home server -- tasks for which even the older Atom was quite capable.  But that old mobo has an annoyingly noisy fan and that's why I want to replace it.)


----------



## nekonoko (Jan 26, 2010)

I have FreeBSD 8.0 RELEASE-p2/amd64 up and running on mine. It was a straight drive swap from a D945GLF; only needed to edit /etc/fstab afterwards.

I'm using it strictly as a server (no desktop) so I can't vouch for the video compatibility, but everything else works beautifully. If you'd like the dmesg output I can provide it.


----------



## ckester (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks nekoneko, that's good news!  Please do post your dmesg.boot or send it to me via private message.

While researching this myself, I found this PR about the need for a patch to support  the watchdog timer in the NM10 chipset:

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=kern/143118

Something to keep an eye on.


----------



## nekonoko (Jan 26, 2010)

Not a problem - here's the dmesg:


```
Copyright (c) 1992-2009 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
        The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p2 #0: Tue Jan  5 21:11:58 UTC 2010
    root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
CPU: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU D510   @ 1.66GHz (1676.70-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0x106ca  Stepping = 10
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x40e31d<SSE3,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,<b22>>
  AMD Features=0x20100800<SYSCALL,NX,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
  TSC: P-state invariant
real memory  = 4294967296 (4096 MB)
avail memory = 4090298368 (3900 MB)
ACPI APIC Table: <INTEL  MOPNV10J>
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 4 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 2 core(s) x 2 HTT threads
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP/HT): APIC ID:  1
 cpu2 (AP): APIC ID:  2
 cpu3 (AP/HT): APIC ID:  3
ioapic0: Changing APIC ID to 8
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
lapic0: Forcing LINT1 to edge trigger
kbd1 at kbdmux0
acpi0: <INTEL MOPNV10J> on motherboard
acpi0: [ITHREAD]
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
Timecounter "ACPI-safe" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 850
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x408-0x40b on acpi0
acpi_hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 900
acpi_button0: <Sleep Button> on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0x20c0-0x20c7 mem 0xf0200000-0xf027ffff,0xe0000000-0xefffffff,0xf0100000-0xf01fffff irq 16 at device 
2.0 on pci0
pci0: <multimedia, HDA> at device 27.0 (no driver attached)
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 28.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
re0: <RealTek 8168/8168B/8168C/8168CP/8168D/8168DP/8111B/8111C/8111CP/8111DP PCIe Gigabit Ethernet> port 0x1000-0x10ff mem 
0xf0004000-0xf0004fff,0xf0000000-0xf0003fff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci1
re0: Using 1 MSI messages
re0: Chip rev. 0x28000000
re0: MAC rev. 0x00000000
miibus0: <MII bus> on re0
rgephy0: <RTL8169S/8110S/8211B media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0
rgephy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-FDX, auto
re0: Ethernet address: 00:27:0e:07:61:eb
re0: [FILTER]
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 28.1 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 28.2 on pci0
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 28.3 on pci0
pci4: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4
uhci0: <Intel 82801G (ICH7) USB controller USB-A> port 0x2080-0x209f irq 23 at device 29.0 on pci0
uhci0: [ITHREAD]
uhci0: LegSup = 0x0f10
usbus0: <Intel 82801G (ICH7) USB controller USB-A> on uhci0
uhci1: <Intel 82801G (ICH7) USB controller USB-B> port 0x2060-0x207f irq 19 at device 29.1 on pci0
uhci1: [ITHREAD]
uhci1: LegSup = 0x0f10
usbus1: <Intel 82801G (ICH7) USB controller USB-B> on uhci1
uhci2: <Intel 82801G (ICH7) USB controller USB-C> port 0x2040-0x205f irq 18 at device 29.2 on pci0
uhci2: [ITHREAD]
uhci2: LegSup = 0x0f10
usbus2: <Intel 82801G (ICH7) USB controller USB-C> on uhci2
uhci3: <Intel 82801G (ICH7) USB controller USB-D> port 0x2020-0x203f irq 16 at device 29.3 on pci0
uhci3: [ITHREAD]
uhci3: LegSup = 0x0f10
usbus3: <Intel 82801G (ICH7) USB controller USB-D> on uhci3
ehci0: <Intel 82801GB/R (ICH7) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xf0284400-0xf02847ff irq 23 at device 29.7 on pci0
ehci0: [ITHREAD]
usbus4: EHCI version 1.0
usbus4: <Intel 82801GB/R (ICH7) USB 2.0 controller> on ehci0
pcib5: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 30.0 on pci0
pci5: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib5
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
atapci0: <Intel ICH7 SATA300 controller> port 0x20b8-0x20bf,0x20cc-0x20cf,0x20b0-0x20b7,0x20c8-0x20cb,0x20a0-0x20af mem 0xf0284000-0xf02843ff 
irq 19 at device 31.2 on pci0
atapci0: [ITHREAD]
atapci0: AHCI called from vendor specific driver
atapci0: AHCI v1.10 controller with 4 3Gbps ports, PM not supported
ata2: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
ata2: [ITHREAD]
ata3: <ATA channel 1> on atapci0
ata3: [ITHREAD]
pci0: <serial bus, SMBus> at device 31.3 (no driver attached)
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x71,0x74-0x77 irq 8 on acpi0
ppc0: <Parallel port> port 0x378-0x37f irq 7 on acpi0
ppc0: SMC-like chipset (ECP/EPP/PS2/NIBBLE) in COMPATIBLE mode
ppc0: FIFO with 16/16/16 bytes threshold
ppc0: [ITHREAD]
ppbus0: <Parallel port bus> on ppc0
plip0: <PLIP network interface> on ppbus0
plip0: [ITHREAD]
lpt0: <Printer> on ppbus0
lpt0: [ITHREAD]
lpt0: Interrupt-driven port
ppi0: <Parallel I/O> on ppbus0
uart1: <16550 or compatible> port 0x2f8-0x2ff irq 3 on acpi0
uart1: [FILTER]
uart0: <16550 or compatible> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
uart0: [FILTER]
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
p4tcc0: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
p4tcc1: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu1
cpu2: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
p4tcc2: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu2
cpu3: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
p4tcc3: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu3
orm0: <ISA Option ROM> at iomem 0xce000-0xcefff on isa0
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> at port 0x60,0x64 on isa0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
atkbd0: [ITHREAD]
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus1: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus2: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus3: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus4: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
ugen0.1: <Intel> at usbus0
uhub0: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen1.1: <Intel> at usbus1
uhub1: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
ugen2.1: <Intel> at usbus2
uhub2: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
ugen3.1: <Intel> at usbus3
uhub3: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus3
ugen4.1: <Intel> at usbus4
uhub4: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus4
acd0: DVDR <TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S223C/SB01> at ata2-master SATA150
ad6: 715404MB <SAMSUNG HD753LJ 1AA01108> at ata3-master SATA300
lapic1: Forcing LINT1 to edge trigger
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
lapic2: Forcing LINT1 to edge trigger
SMP: AP CPU #2 Launched!
lapic3: Forcing LINT1 to edge trigger
SMP: AP CPU #3 Launched!
Root mount waiting for: usbus4 usbus3 usbus2 usbus1 usbus0
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub2: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub3: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus4
Root mount waiting for: usbus4
Root mount waiting for: usbus4
uhub4: 8 ports with 8 removable, self powered
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ad6s1a
ugen0.2: <USB KEYBOARD> at usbus0
ukbd0: <USB KEYBOARD USB KEYBOARD, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.01, addr 2> on usbus0
kbd2 at ukbd0
ums0: <USB KEYBOARD USB KEYBOARD, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.01, addr 2> on usbus0
ums0: 3 buttons and [XYZ] coordinates ID=1
IP Filter: v4.1.28 initialized.  Default = block all, Logging = enabled
re0: link state changed to UP
```


----------



## aragon (Jan 27, 2010)

nekonoko said:
			
		

> ```
> atapci0: <Intel ICH7 SATA300 controller> port 0x20b8-0x20bf,0x20cc-0x20cf,0x20b0-0x20b7,0x20c8-0x20cb,0x20a0-0x20af mem 0xf0284000-0xf02843ff
> irq 19 at device 31.2 on pci0
> ```


Strange.  I thought these used ICH9.  Can you test ahci(4) on yours?


----------



## ckester (Jan 27, 2010)

aragon said:
			
		

> Strange.  I thought these used ICH9.  Can you test ahci(4) on yours?



Perhaps the NM10 chip looks like an ICH7 to FreeBSD?

If you want an Atom-based board with ICH9, have a look at the following links:
http://www.supermicro.com/products/motherboard/ATOM/ICH9/X7SPA.cfm?typ=H
http://www.supermicro.com/products/motherboard/ATOM/ICH9/X7SPA.cfm?typ=H&IPMI=Y

The Supermicro boards provide more SATA ports than the Intel board, and use an Intel network chip rather than the Realtek.  I don't know what price Supermicro wants for their boards, but I'm guessing they're more expensive than the Intel mobos.


----------



## nekonoko (Jan 27, 2010)

aragon said:
			
		

> Strange.  I thought these used ICH9.  Can you test ahci(4) on yours?



Just tried it - tended to freeze up every other boot right after the ACPI APIC Table: <INTEL  MOPNV10J> line.


----------



## nekonoko (Jan 27, 2010)

Seems to have been a false alarm - now I can't repeat it.

Here is an updated dmesg with AHCI enabled and GEOM:


```
Copyright (c) 1992-2009 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
        The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p2 #0: Tue Jan  5 21:11:58 UTC 2010
    root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
CPU: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU D510   @ 1.66GHz (1676.70-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0x106ca  Stepping = 10
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x40e31d<SSE3,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,<b22>>
  AMD Features=0x20100800<SYSCALL,NX,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
  TSC: P-state invariant
real memory  = 4294967296 (4096 MB)
avail memory = 4090249216 (3900 MB)
ACPI APIC Table: <INTEL  MOPNV10J>
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 4 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 2 core(s) x 2 HTT threads
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP/HT): APIC ID:  1
 cpu2 (AP): APIC ID:  2
 cpu3 (AP/HT): APIC ID:  3
ioapic0: Changing APIC ID to 8
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
lapic0: Forcing LINT1 to edge trigger
kbd1 at kbdmux0
acpi0: <INTEL MOPNV10J> on motherboard
acpi0: [ITHREAD]
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
Timecounter "ACPI-safe" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 850
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x408-0x40b on acpi0
acpi_hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 900
acpi_button0: <Sleep Button> on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0x20c0-0x20c7 mem 0xf0200000-0xf027ffff,0xe0000000-0xefffffff,0xf0100000-0xf01fffff irq 16 at device 2.0 on pci0
pci0: <multimedia, HDA> at device 27.0 (no driver attached)
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 28.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
re0: <RealTek 8168/8168B/8168C/8168CP/8168D/8168DP/8111B/8111C/8111CP/8111DP PCIe Gigabit Ethernet> port 0x1000-0x10ff mem 0xf0004000-0xf0004fff,0xf0000000-0xf0003fff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci1
re0: Using 1 MSI messages
re0: Chip rev. 0x28000000
re0: MAC rev. 0x00000000
miibus0: <MII bus> on re0
rgephy0: <RTL8169S/8110S/8211B media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0
rgephy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-FDX, auto
re0: Ethernet address: 00:27:0e:07:61:eb
re0: [FILTER]
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 28.1 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 28.2 on pci0
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 28.3 on pci0
pci4: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4
uhci0: <Intel 82801G (ICH7) USB controller USB-A> port 0x2080-0x209f irq 23 at device 29.0 on pci0
uhci0: [ITHREAD]
uhci0: LegSup = 0x0f10
usbus0: <Intel 82801G (ICH7) USB controller USB-A> on uhci0
uhci1: <Intel 82801G (ICH7) USB controller USB-B> port 0x2060-0x207f irq 19 at device 29.1 on pci0
uhci1: [ITHREAD]
uhci1: LegSup = 0x0f10
usbus1: <Intel 82801G (ICH7) USB controller USB-B> on uhci1
uhci2: <Intel 82801G (ICH7) USB controller USB-C> port 0x2040-0x205f irq 18 at device 29.2 on pci0
uhci2: [ITHREAD]
uhci2: LegSup = 0x0f10
usbus2: <Intel 82801G (ICH7) USB controller USB-C> on uhci2
uhci3: <Intel 82801G (ICH7) USB controller USB-D> port 0x2020-0x203f irq 16 at device 29.3 on pci0
uhci3: [ITHREAD]
uhci3: LegSup = 0x0f10
usbus3: <Intel 82801G (ICH7) USB controller USB-D> on uhci3
ehci0: <Intel 82801GB/R (ICH7) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xf0284400-0xf02847ff irq 23 at device 29.7 on pci0
ehci0: [ITHREAD]
usbus4: EHCI version 1.0
usbus4: <Intel 82801GB/R (ICH7) USB 2.0 controller> on ehci0
pcib5: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 30.0 on pci0
pci5: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib5
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
ahci0: <AHCI controller> port 0x20b8-0x20bf,0x20cc-0x20cf,0x20b0-0x20b7,0x20c8-0x20cb,0x20a0-0x20af mem 0xf0284000-0xf02843ff irq 19 at device 31.2 on pci0
ahci0: [ITHREAD]
ahci0: AHCI v1.10 with 4 3Gbps ports, Port Multiplier not supported
ahcich0: <AHCI channel> at channel 0 on ahci0
ahcich0: [ITHREAD]
ahcich1: <AHCI channel> at channel 1 on ahci0
ahcich1: [ITHREAD]
pci0: <serial bus, SMBus> at device 31.3 (no driver attached)
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x71,0x74-0x77 irq 8 on acpi0
ppc0: <Parallel port> port 0x378-0x37f irq 7 on acpi0
ppc0: SMC-like chipset (ECP/EPP/PS2/NIBBLE) in COMPATIBLE mode
ppc0: FIFO with 16/16/16 bytes threshold
ppc0: [ITHREAD]
ppbus0: <Parallel port bus> on ppc0
plip0: <PLIP network interface> on ppbus0
plip0: [ITHREAD]
lpt0: <Printer> on ppbus0
lpt0: [ITHREAD]
lpt0: Interrupt-driven port
ppi0: <Parallel I/O> on ppbus0
uart1: <16550 or compatible> port 0x2f8-0x2ff irq 3 on acpi0
uart1: [FILTER]
uart0: <16550 or compatible> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
uart0: [FILTER]
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
p4tcc0: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
p4tcc1: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu1
cpu2: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
p4tcc2: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu2
cpu3: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
p4tcc3: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu3
orm0: <ISA Option ROM> at iomem 0xce000-0xcefff on isa0
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> at port 0x60,0x64 on isa0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
atkbd0: [ITHREAD]
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
Waiting 5 seconds for SCSI devices to settle
usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus1: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus2: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus3: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus4: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
ugen0.1: <Intel> at usbus0
uhub0: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen1.1: <Intel> at usbus1
uhub1: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
ugen2.1: <Intel> at usbus2
uhub2: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
ugen3.1: <Intel> at usbus3
uhub3: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus3
ugen4.1: <Intel> at usbus4
uhub4: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus4
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub2: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub3: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub4: 8 ports with 8 removable, self powered
ugen0.2: <USB KEYBOARD> at usbus0
ukbd0: <USB KEYBOARD USB KEYBOARD, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.01, addr 2> on usbus0
kbd2 at ukbd0
(aprobe0:ahcich0:0:0:0): SIGNATURE: eb14
(aprobe1:ahcich1:0:0:0): SIGNATURE: 0000
ada0 at ahcich1 bus 0 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <SAMSUNG HD753LJ 1AA01108> ATA/ATAPI-7 SATA 2.x device
ada0: 300.000MB/s transfers
ada0: 715404MB (1465149168 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada0: Native Command Queueing enabled
ums0: <USB KEYBOARD USB KEYBOARD, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.01, addr 2> on usbus0
lapic1: Forcing LINT1 to edge trigger
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
lapic2: Forcing LINT1 to edge trigger
SMP: AP CPU #2 Launched!
lapic3: Forcing LINT1 to edge trigger
SMP: AP CPU #3 Launched!
cd0 at ahcich0 bus 0 target 0 lun 0
cd0: <TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S223C SB01> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-0 device 
cd0: 150.000MB/s transfers
cd0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present - tray closed
ums0: 3 buttons and [XYZ] coordinates ID=1
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ufsid/4b3a4a8798e018ec
IP Filter: v4.1.28 initialized.  Default = block all, Logging = enabled
re0: link state changed to UP
```


----------



## Jago (Jan 27, 2010)

ckester said:
			
		

> I don't know what price Supermicro wants for their boards, but I'm guessing they're more expensive than the Intel mobos.


The Supermicro D510 boards are roughly *3 times as expensive*. As in, 230-250$ range. It looks like I will still be getting one though.


----------



## aragon (Jan 27, 2010)

Jago said:
			
		

> The Supermicro D510 boards are roughly *3 times as expensive*. As in, 230-250$ range. It looks like I will still be getting one though.


Yikes!  That's crazy.  I'd rather setup a low end core 2 or celeron system then.


----------



## ckester (Jan 28, 2010)

FYI, I did buy one of the D510MO Intel boards, dropped it into my existing chassis and my experience was the same as nekoneko's.  It booted FreeBSD 7.2/i386 with no complaints.  I've since upgraded it to 8.0 and have yet to encounter any problems.

Here's a new but related question:  what CPUTYPE should be specified in make.conf for these Atom processors?


----------



## aragon (Jan 28, 2010)

ckester said:
			
		

> what CPUTYPE should be specified in make.conf for these Atom processors?


AFAIK, prescott.


----------



## oliverh (Jan 29, 2010)

aragon said:
			
		

> AFAIK, prescott.



An Intel ATOM isn't comparable to a Pentium IV Prescott regarding the architecture. Using i686 is the best option for an ATOM, a wise option would be to leave make.conf alone. It's "Gentooish" nonsense.


----------



## ckester (Jan 29, 2010)

Status update on the D510MO:

Xorg won't start because /dev/agpgart not found.  It seems agp doesn't recognize the GMA 3150 in this latest Atom.

kldstat -v shows that the various agp modules are contained in the kernel. 

The output from pciconf -lv includes the following:

```
vgapci0@pci0:0:2:0:     class=0x030000 card=0x4f4d8086 chip=0xa0018086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
```

Not sure if that pertains to the GMA3150 or not.  There's no other output related to video and I don't see any of those ID's in /usr/src/sys/dev/agp/agp_intel.c

Oh well.  I guess I'll have to wait for the necessary patches to get into 8.0-STABLE.  In the meantime it's still a nice little file server and command-line machine.


----------



## ckester (Jan 30, 2010)

Modified my xorg.conf to use vesa driver instead of intel, and now xorg works.

(Still no benefit from agp, of course.)


----------



## ckester (Feb 12, 2010)

Just a followup re agp and the video controller on the D510:

Mamoru Sumida has submitted a PR (kern/143427) with a suggested patch to address this issue.


----------



## protoplasm (Feb 16, 2010)

For those with gigabit networks, what sorts of network tx/rx speeds are people seeing with their boards?  

I ask because I am currently using FreeBSD 7.2 (as I am FreeNAS) but my speeds are pretty poor.  According to iperf, my tx speeds max out at about 500Mbit/s and my rx at around 640Mbit/s.[1]  

Ultimately I'm hoping that the if_re driver (or some other) in FreeBSD 8.0 provides improved performance and was hoping someone could confirm or deny that without me having to download and try myself.

Having looked around it seems the RealTek chipsets suffer from a variety of issues and I'd use another NIC if I could, but my slot is taken up by a RAID controller.

Thanks for any information/advice!

-- Dan

[1] This compares with other machines on my network which can manage approx 950Mbit/s in either direction.  Real world transfer speeds on this board seem equally poor in comparison.


----------



## oliverh (Mar 4, 2010)

ckester said:
			
		

> Just a followup re agp and the video controller on the D510:
> 
> Mamoru Sumida has submitted a PR (kern/143427) with a suggested patch to address this issue.



That's nice, but you also need xf86-video-intel v2.10.x for GMA 3150. And version 2.10.x isn't usable in FreeBSD because of GEM (AFAIK).

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Nzg1OA


----------



## oliverh (Mar 4, 2010)

nekonoko said:
			
		

> Just tried it - tended to freeze up every other boot right after the ACPI APIC Table: <INTEL  MOPNV10J> line.



I have this problem too while using powerd. After disabling hyperthreading in bios it works like a charme.


----------



## oliverh (Mar 4, 2010)

To sum up, this ITX-board is barely usable as FreeBSD desktop now and in the near future.


----------



## ckester (Mar 4, 2010)

oliverh said:
			
		

> To sum up, this ITX-board is barely usable as FreeBSD desktop now and in the near future.



That's a bit extreme.

Xorg is working acceptably well on my machine using the vesa driver, and I haven't encountered any major stumbling blocks in any other area.

But I don't have ahci in my kernconf.


----------



## Zare (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice to hear that board works in server roles. I'm looking to replace VIA EPIA-PD in my custom homeserver (works OK, but the fans are irritating). I'll buy this thing.

What are your experiences with heat issues? The enclosure is 1U rack unit, meaning that cooling block of this Intel board will get very, very close to the upper metal panel of the box. With this VIA it's not a big issue because the panel is hole-drilled and fan spits right through it, however if passive block of this board gets hot, it could dissipate heat on the surface of the box.


----------



## ckester (Mar 5, 2010)

Zare said:
			
		

> Nice to hear that board works in server roles. I'm looking to replace VIA EPIA-PD in my custom homeserver (works OK, but the fans are irritating). I'll buy this thing.
> 
> What are your experiences with heat issues? The enclosure is 1U rack unit, meaning that cooling block of this Intel board will get very, very close to the upper metal panel of the box. With this VIA it's not a big issue because the panel is hole-drilled and fan spits right through it, however if passive block of this board gets hot, it could dissipate heat on the surface of the box.




It doesn't run hot at all, in my experience.  The warmest I've seen it get is while making buildworld, etc., and even then the heatsink was only lukewarm to the touch. 

A note on networking:  I use an Intel NIC in the pci slot, instead of the onboard realtek.  There were some problems with the realtek driver and the original Atom-based mobo's.   I don't know if they've been fixed.  I like the Intel NIC and don't have any other need for the pci slot, so I haven't explored the issue.  But it might be an important consideration if you're looking at the D510MO for a server. Perhaps someone else can let us know the current status?


----------



## nekonoko (Mar 5, 2010)

I've been using the built-in Realtek on my server setup and haven't hit any issues or hiccups. Been running 24/7 since mid-January.


----------



## oliverh (Mar 5, 2010)

ckester said:
			
		

> That's a bit extreme.
> 
> Xorg is working acceptably well on my machine using the vesa driver, and I haven't encountered any major stumbling blocks in any other area.
> 
> But I don't have ahci in my kernconf.



It's extreme to use something like VESA crap nowadays. I don't see anything extreme if I cannot use accelerated 2D(!) on a desktop now and in the near future. As I said: as fileserver etc., but as _desktop_, hey I don't need 3D but we've got accelerated 2D since the 90s. You can even use some quadcore and VESA will kill any desktop-experience and that's a fact for 99% of the desktop-users.

Edit: the present situation: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-x11/2010-January/009336.html


----------



## ckester (Apr 4, 2010)

FYI, rnoland just committed two patches (r206164,r206166) to 8-STABLE, adding agp and drm support for Pineview chips.  

So I guess the only remaining issue is whether oliverh is right about also needing an update to the Xorg driver for intel.
_Added 9 Apr 2010:  seems to be the case.  I haven't been able to get Xorg to work with the existing intel driver rather than vesa. _


----------



## liontaur (May 15, 2010)

Sorry to drag up a deadish thread but I was wondering if there was any further progress. I've just bought one of these boards and was hoping to use it as a web surfing rig mostly.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## ckester (May 15, 2010)

As far as I know, the intel video driver still doesn't work with this board.  

The vesa driver works, but as you can see above, some people considered it crippled.  It works fine for my purposes, however, which include web surfing.  (I use the musca window manager and the midori web browser.)   I don't care about Flash, and don't have anything installed to support it, so I can't say whether that's going to work or not.   

Until FreeBSD's port of Xorg and the intel driver are updated to support the graphics controller built into this Atom, you're probably not going to be able to use Compiz or any other 3D graphics stuff. Even then it might not work very well, since this is such a low-end device.  For me that's a "don't care", but for some people it's a showstopper.


----------



## liontaur (May 15, 2010)

Ahh well VESA should work well enough for my purposes... course I may need some flash and i'd probably try to stay with KDE since that's what i'm used to too.

Thanks for your feedback, i'll let you know how I make out with it

Mark


----------



## jem (Jul 12, 2010)

Old thread I know, but just for information the 8.1-RC2-amd64 memstick image won't boot on the Intel D510MO board.  As soon as the loader attempts to execute the kernel, the machine resets.

8.0-RELEASE-amd64 memstick was fine though.

Once 8.1-RELEASE is out, I'll upgrade to that and see if that kernel boots and report back.


----------



## ScottJ97 (Jul 19, 2010)

jem said:
			
		

> Old thread I know, but just for information the 8.1-RC2-amd64 memstick image won't boot on the D510.  As soon as the loader attempts to execute the kernel, the machine resets.



Not sure which board you're using but on my Supermicro X7SPA-H (which has a D510), 8.1-RC2-amd64 memstick booted and installed with no trouble.


----------



## ckester (Jul 21, 2010)

Some interesting news today.

Reason to hope that we'll finally get an Intel video driver that supports the Pineview motherboards?


----------



## jem (Jul 22, 2010)

The 8.1-RELEASE-amd64-memstick image boots fine with the D510MO board.  I reinstalled to 8.1-RELEASE today.


----------



## oliverh (Jul 31, 2010)

jem said:
			
		

> The 8.1-RELEASE-amd64-memstick image boots fine with the D510MO board.  I reinstalled to 8.1-RELEASE today.



It mainly depends on the bios. So update it, the original version has lots of bugs, Intel delivers almost monthly updates.


----------

